# Bachelors of Law



## Pitcher (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello, Im currently living in Canada and am looking to apply to an international school for a bachelors of law. I am hoping i can find someone with at least a shred of info about what I can get out of the schooling there. More specifically I'm curious about the quality of the law programs and if they are diverse enough to right equivalency exams in other countries to practice law elsewhere or if i ever returned home. ideally i do not wish to return home at all and not even necessarily practice Law but to use the degree more as a stepping stone to consulting in south east asia or thailand specifically.. ANY info would be greatly appreciated Thanks in advance.


----------

